# Gigabyte Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming - Precision Boost Einstellungen weg!?



## VaporVader (19. März 2019)

Guten Tag.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Gigabyte Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming zugelegt.
Dieses soll/wird zusammen mit einem Ryzen 2600X betrieben.
Nachdem ich Windows etc. installiert habe, habe ich auch noch ein BIOS Update auf die Version F6 vorgenommen.

Nun habe ich mich mit der Thematik Precision Boost (Overdrive) und XFR2 von AMD angefangen zu beschäftigen.
Dazu habe ich auch einen Screenshot(siehe Anhang) gefunden, worüber man in dem Gigabyte BIOS sowohl den Precision Boost + Overdrive an sich, sowie auch die "Stärke" des Precision Boosts regeln kann (Precision Boost Scalar).
Diese Einstellung kann finde ich bei mir BIOS mit der Version F6 nicht. Ich vermute der Screenshot ist von der BIOS Version F3.
Bei mir gibt es über die Einstellung "Peripherals" > "AMD CBS" > "NBIO common options" nur die Möglichkeit den/das "XFR Enhancement" einzuschalten.
Precision Boost Overdrive Einstellungen bezüglich der Stärke fehlen..

Ist hier beim Update auf das BIOS was schiefgegangen? Eine andere Person in einem anderen Forum hatte das selbe Problem, dass die Einstellungen verschwunden waren.

Wird es ein neues BIOS geben mit dem die Einstellung zurück kommt? oder kann/muss ich auf eine alte Version downgraden um diese Einstellung zu bekommen.

Ich würde schon gerne den Precision Boost Overdrive des Prozessors nutzen. Ich hab ja auch extra dafür bezahlt.

Danke für eine Antwort.

Edit: Im BIOS Version F3 fehlt diese erweiterte Einstellmöglichkeit auch. Man kann nur den Precision Boost einschalten. Aber die Scalar Einstellung fehlt.

Edit 2: Im BIOS F2 gibt es wieder ein ganz anderes Einstellmenü. Hier geht's mit Xfr2 los und dann kann man diverse Einstellungen run um den Precision Boost machen. Diese sind aber instabil für mich. Wahrscheinlich RAM Probleme.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2019)

Hallo Herr *VaporVader*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                                                  Technischen         Support               weitergegeben     und                   folgende                 Antwort        für         Sie                                erhalten:

Antwort =>

Will check if this is intentional from AMD, 
PBO should work with Pinnacle ridge 2600X  with X470 motherboard.

Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen.
Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren    Sie uns          unter         der               deutschen                Festnetznummer                          0402533040          und  mit der "1"          Technischen                  Support,    wir       gehen  mit        Ihnen            Schritt für           Schritt              alles         durch. 
(kostenlose aus dem                    Deutschen  Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## VaporVader (21. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für eine erste Rückmeldung.

Ich habe selbst auch noch einmal nachgeschaut und habe folgendes festgestellt:
In der BIOS Version F6 kann ich über  "Peripherals" > "AMD CBS" > "NBIO common options" > "XFR Enhancement" nur den Precision Boost Overdrive aktivieren, deaktivieren oder auf AUTO stellen. Eine Einstellmöglich zu XFR2 oder Precision Boost 2(ohne Overdrive) fehlt völlig. 
Das Resultat ist aktuell, dass mein Ryzen 2600X mit deaktivertem Precision Boost Overdrive, was ja die einzige Einstellmöglichkeit für mich ist, "nur" auf 3,8 GHz auf allen Kernen boostet bei mehr als ausreichender Kühlung (60°C maximal).
Andere Besitzer dieses Prozessor erreichen ohne manuelles eingreifen bei deaktiviertem Precision Boost Overdrive mind. 3,9 GHz.
Schalte ich die einzige Einstellmöglichkeit, Precision Boost Overdrive, ein habe ich am Ende 3,85-3,9 GHz auf allen Kernen bei voller Last, bei ca. 65°. Andere schaffen hier ohne Probleme mind. 4,0-4,1 , selbst bei höheren Temperaturen.

Parallel dazu scheint das Board diese einzige Einstellmöglichkeit, Precision Boost Overdrive, nicht sonderlich zu mögen. Manchmal wenn ich sie von AUTO auf ENABLED stellen will, startet der Rechner damit nicht richtig, setzt die Einstellungen auf die letzte funktionierende zurück und startet dann wieder auf AUTO als Einstellung.

Meine Vermutung:
XFR2 bzw Precision Boost 2 funktioniert einfach nicht richtig mit diesem BIOS, oder mein Board ist kaputt (was ich aber nicht glaube da es sonst ohne Probleme funktioniert).

Ein Downgrade auf eine niedrigere Version des BIOS kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## VaporVader (22. März 2019)

Es scheint noch mehr Leute zu geben die das Problem beobachtet haben. Es scheint beim Update von BIOS F3g auf F3 verloren gegangen zu sein:
PBO is Broken : Amd
Need help with Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming motherboard : buildapc

Und auch im Verlauf dieses Threads ist ersichtlich dass hier Einstellungen entfernt wurden die Einstellung des PBO ermöglichten (Es geht hier zwar um das Gaming 7er Board aber eine Person beschreibt genau dieses Verhalten):
"Wait a second. I have 2700X (stock cooler, shouldn't matter) & GB X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming (not Gaming 5/7). According to this comment scaler opting got removed going from f3g to f3.

EDIT: Another comment mentions the same thing"
New bios F6e (AGESA 1.0.0.6) is out for X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI : Amd

Kommen diese Einstellungen wieder?


----------



## VaporVader (22. März 2019)

Folgende Frage ergibt sich mir gerade, um die Xfr2 und Precision Boost 2 Geschichte zu verstehen:
Um wieviel genau soll Xfr2 und Pbo2 den Takt anheben?
Was ist das Maximum? 100 MHz pro Kern, kann das sein?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. März 2019)

Hallo Herr *VaporVader*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                                                    Technischen         Support               weitergegeben     und                    folgende                 Antwort        für          Sie                                erhalten:

Antwort =>

    There are no XFR2 or Precision Boost 2 ever, we follow AMD source code strictly. If the option is not shown, AMD probably disabled the option for their own reasons.



Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen.
Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren    Sie uns          unter         der                deutschen                Festnetznummer                           0402533040          und  mit der "1"          Technischen                   Support,    wir       gehen  mit        Ihnen            Schritt für            Schritt              alles         durch. 
(kostenlose aus dem                    Deutschen  Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

